# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Banja Luka - projekcija filma DULA!

## Danci_Krmed

Nakon Beograda, Zagreba, Novog Sada i svih  svjetskih prestonica, 13.aprila, u 17h i Banja Luka će imati čast  premijerno gledati projekciju filma - DULA! Najbolji saveznik na  porođaju.

 Ovaj u potpunosti  BESPLATAN događaj će pored pomenute projekcije filma pratiti i uvodna  prezentacija iskusne dule, majke i instruktorke joge za trudnice,  Mirjane Gnjatić, kao i diskusija nakon filma.

 Pozivamo Vas da nam se pridružite i saznate više o ovoj inspirativnoj temi.

https://www.facebook.com/events/239197942891358/?ref=22

----------

